# Stanley 80 scraper - screw size?



## Random Lengths (Sep 4, 2011)

I just won one of these on eBay and don't have it yet. I need to know what size screw diameter and thread the screws are for fixing the blade in place.

If you have one of these please take a look at the screws and let me know.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Mine has three 1/4-28 thumb screws. :thumbsup:


----------



## Random Lengths (Sep 4, 2011)

1/4-28 is what I needed. Thanks!


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

You got yourself a great tool, I use my Stanley 80 all the time for fine tuning my work. I hope you know how to sharpen your new tool because that can be challenging. Google it and you will find a few different methods someone will swear by. Find what works best for you and happy woodworking!


----------

